# Victoria Theatre



## BikinGlynn (Sep 21, 2019)

History Nicked from Wiki

The Victoria Theatre Salford officially opened 10 December 1900 and was last in use as a bingo hall in 2008. The original capacity was 2,000 seated, this was increased to 3,000 in 1910. Palatial Leisure Limited sold the building in September 2018.

The 2,000 seater theatre opened with the play "Sign of the Cross," performed by William Greet's company, with Edward Vincent as the Prefect and Virginia Buckle as the Christian girl Mercia. The front of the theatre was described as "red terra-cotta, divided by Ionic pilasters into five bays" and the foyer was described as "a hall 34 feet long and 18 feet wide, with marble mosaic floor, walls panelled in fibrous plaster, and hand-painted ceiling". The dimensions of the stage were also recorded as "Its width is 74 feet, the distance from the curtain line to the back wall is 40 feet, the distance from stage to grid is 50 feet, and the proscenium opening is 30 feet in width.

After a brief unsuccessful attempt to run the venue as a bingo hall in 1973 the theatre closed again. It then remained dark until the 1980s when a second attempt was successful and the bingo hall remained open until 2008. The theatre became a Grade II Listed Building on 18 January 1980

The Explore
Another one of the backlog from a trip up North, this place was a spur of the moment stop.
Its a bit of a derp to be honest, the addicts have been in there & the ground floor is stripped bare. 
Fortunately some beautiful colours on the balconies survive & there is still a few bits untouched in the higher room so it makes for some good photography if you can handle the near zero light in there!
Unfortunately a bit of the roof has already gone & water ingress is slowly rotting the upper floors!

Again it appears the listing means nothing & this place will be left to fall in on itself. 


9O5A0652 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0662-2 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0668 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0682 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0674 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0666 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0656 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0668 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0670 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0679 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0655 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Wrench (Sep 27, 2019)

Lovely that sir and very close to me.... I really need to go and look


----------



## smiler (Oct 4, 2019)

I enjoyed that, lovely pics, Thanks.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Jan 28, 2020)

The errant apostrophe strikes again..."Customer's Notice Board".


----------

